# Talkline Abzocke



## Rajka 2806 (16 Juni 2009)

*TALKLINE- Vertrag*
Im Mai 2008 habe einen Handyvertrag bei Talkline abgeschlossen. Im Vertrag wurden monatliche Kosten in Höhe von 5,95 Euro vereinbart und keine Anschlussgebühr.

Die Anschlussgebühr wurde mir jedoch trotzdem abgebucht. Als ich bei Talkline daraufhin nachfragte, hieß es, ich hätte eine SMS: „Anschlusspreis frei“ an Talkline schicken müssen. 

Die nächsten drei Monate wurden von meinem Konto 2,95 Euro monatlich abgebucht. Danach erhöhte sich der monatliche Betrag auf 7,45 Euro. Ich habe telefonisch bei Talkline nachgefragt, wieso sich der Betrag von 5,95 Euro (wie vereinbart) auf 7,45 Euro erhöht hat. Ein Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass 1,50 Euro für die Rechnungen seien. Diese Rechnungen habe ich jedoch nie erhalten. 

Ich habe daraufhin mehrmals bei Talkline nachgefragt, und habe dann die Antwort bekommen, dass die zusätzlichen Kosten für einen Jamba-Abschluss sind. Diesen Jamba-Anschluss habe ich jedoch nicht bestellt. 

Ich habe dann den letzten Betrag in Höhe von 7,45 Euro zurückbuchen lassen und jeden Monat 5,95 Euro überwiesen. 

In Mai 2009 wurden mir einmal87,89 Euro und dann 24,45 Euro abgebucht. Ich habe mehrere E-Mails an Talkline geschrieben und habe darum gebeten, dass sie mir eine ausführliche Rechnung schicken, damit ich erkennen kann, wie sich die Rechnungsbeträge zusammensetzen. Leider habe ich daraufhin Rechnungen erhalten, in denen nur der Gesamtbetrag stand. Für diese Rechnungen wurden dann jeweils 2,50 Euro fällig. 

E-Mails von mir wurden häufig einfach ignoriert und wenn ich bei der Talkline-Hotline angerufen habe, war ich immer sehr lange in der Warteschleife (was auch nicht gerade günstig ist!). 

Mit diesem Brief möchte ich alle Menschen, die überlegen einen Talkline-Vertrag abzuschließen, warnen. In Internet finden Sie auch weitere Berichte von anderen Betroffen unter „Talkline-Abzocke“.


----------



## Marco (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Talkline Abzocke*



Rajka 2806 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Brief möchte ich alle Menschen, die überlegen einen Talkline-Vertrag abzuschließen, warnen. In Internet finden Sie auch weitere Berichte von anderen Betroffen unter „Talkline-Abzocke“.


 
Nicht nur andere Betroffene. Du spammst in zig Foren herum.

Marco


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Talkline Abzocke*



Marco schrieb:


> Nicht nur andere Betroffene. Du spammst in zig Foren herum.
> 
> Marco



dann bekommt sie sicher jede Menge Hilfe  

Thread geschlossen


----------

